# كيفية التسجيل و تفعيل العضوية في المنتدى (شرح بالفيديو)



## ارووجة (25 يوليو 2008)

​*شرح كيفية التسجيل و تفعيل العضوية في المنتدى (فيديو) *


[youtube]o5XWqZd0t4g[/youtube]​ 
​


----------

